

How to find a business co-founder - jefftala
http://www.jeffreytalajic.com/2011/03/how-to-find-a-business-co-founder/

======
jckay
Jeff could not agree more with #1 - go to as many networking events as you
can...as good entrepreneurs will self select. I tend to network 2-3 nights a
week in Boston and its quite evident who are the real hustlers and who are the
"hobbyists".

I have been networking hard for a year or two and have already identified 3-4
people i would no question invest in starting a company with.

~~~
jefftala
Great word: "hobbyists" -- there's a lot of these types who attend events and
are curious, but aren't true hustlers.

~~~
jckay
Thanks man. I find hobbyists aren't fully committed and look at
entrepreneurship as "fun". Hustlers, also think and know entrepreneurship is
fun...but its in their blood, they can't sleep at night. Or if you are like
me...you email yourself ideas while lying in bed at 2 am haha.

------
ffumarola
From my experience in the corporate world as well as the small business world,
the business people who use more jargon and buzz words (out of place) are
usually compensating.

